# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Рекламные акции, ходы, приемы и прочее...

## diogen

Приветствую,народ..Мазайкина,может я не туда прилепил тему,не знаю..Сами решите..Смысл в следующем...Кто как себя рекламирует через интернет - тема есть..Про сайт ведущего - тоже...но иногда возникают задачи прорекламировать себя в реале...Раздача визиток,листовок и буклетов - это понятно..А вот если по Невскому будет ехать карета, а в ней аниматоры в свадебных нарядах будут раздавать визитки - это уже другая история...Тамады этого делать не будут,поэтому тему разместил здесь..Или будут..?
Поэтому предлагаю в этой теме придумывать такие ходы..Не тупо - финансовые, а креативные...Я вот лет семь назад хотел арендовать слона в зоопарке и разыграть его в лотерею..Все равно бы выигрыш никто не взял..Оказалось - помер слон у нас...
Так вот..Кидаем задачи и креативим...
Например я сейчас озадачен неким евентом(событием-дословно) про перцев...Хочу сделать что-то такое...Пока есть две идеи..Одна из них зависит от водочников,поэтому обсуждать её нечего..Вторая - креативная раздача пригласительных на программу...Пока мысли вокруг продажи острых перцев по рублю и приглашение в придачу..Других идей пока нет..Может кого осенит..?:tongue:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> мысли вокруг продажи острых перцев по рублю


 "найди свой острый перец и получи приглашение !" и предложить из мешка с перцами зелёного цвета вслепую попытаться вытащить острый красный перец...попытка стоит 50 руб....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> .А вот если по Невскому будет ехать карета, а в ней аниматоры в свадебных нарядах будут раздавать визитки - это уже другая история...


А для рекламы "острых перцев" ездят пожарные на пожарной машине, раздают приглашения, перец предлагают попробовать при этом держат наготове огнетушитель, чтобы жар заливать. Или молочник с коровой и всем впридачу к перцу пакет кефира, потому что спасти от горечи может только кисломолочный продукт.

----------


## Alenajazz

Первым европейцем, увидевшим перец, был Александр Македонский. А перец - король специй. Можно в "костюмчике Македонского", вернувшегося из очередного завоевательного похода, устраивать поединки. Победителям - приглашение в виде перца (в древности взятку перцем давали, приданое дополняли перцем, дарили коробочку с перцем, а богатых называли "перечный мешок")

----------


## diogen

> Первым европейцем, увидевшим перец, был Александр Македонский. А перец - король специй.


этого никто не поймет..



> ездят пожарные на пожарной машине


Как прикол - возможно..Не разрешит,правда,никто.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*diogen*,
 квест по заданной площадке..естественно на перечную тему...
покрасить теннисные мячики с чёрный цвет - горошины перца..хотя есть же и белый перец и тоже горошинами - и...пошла фантазия...бросать, или искать и складывать в ..СТРУЧОК енти самые горошины...
Уф...ну, усё - шо в голове всплыло- выложила..kuku

----------


## diogen

*pypss*,
 :wink:Спасибо...Площадка  - Центр города...Нашел в прокате лимузин под ретро..Сам длинный,но морда у него под старину...Антилопа Гну,блин...Подкинули мне контору,которая торгует клейким прозрачным пластиком.но не с липким слоем, а на основе статического электричества..Хочу поговорить с лимузином - поездить по центру пару часов в день с наклейкой на борту...Посадить туда персонажей каких нибудь..пусть останавливаются и шумят...Пока поверхностная мысль..

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Вторая - креативная раздача пригласительных на программу...Пока мысли вокруг продажи острых перцев по рублю и приглашение в придачу..Других идей пока нет..Может кого осенит..?


  в голове крутится одно - пакетики с конфетти, которые мона выдать за набор перцев...

пАдростающую марадьёж на роликах...одеть их по прикольнее...красные балетные пачки поверх широченных штаноффф...

велосипедисты..пусть устроят мастер-класс по собирани..мячикофф перцев

или на плошадке устроить велосипедный футбол на полчасика...

----------


## vedamirra

Тема классная и важная! *diogen*, что такое "перцы" не поняла, поэтому не могу присоединиться к фонтанируюущим товарисчам kuku, а вот тоже думаю, как бы так себя рекламировать. Ну, можно издавать журнал бесплатный. а издаваться он будет за счет рекламодателей. Но это так...Его ж надо раздавать как-то интерсно. Может быть поделитесь, что можно сделать, чтоб о вас узнал клиент и выбрал из тысячи)

----------


## tanyg

Привет.Отличная тема! Я также создала свой проект шоу , и постоянно продумываем варианты креативной рекламы. 1-й вариант (упрощённый) был таков: мы брали машину  с динамиками, с наклеками лого нашего проекта или названием, в самых людных местах города она осанавливалась,из неё "вываливалась" весёлая компания (актёров-аниматор), которые "приставали" к народу ,веселили (текст простейшая заготовка), задавали воапросы и раздавали приглашения-флаера. Работали так 3 дня перед началом мероприяия.. результат- полный зал людей из которых 60% по флаерам!

----------


## vedamirra

*tanyg*, а что за мероприятие было? Куда вы зазывали нерод? И можно подробнее о самом зазывании? Что за вопросы? Касательно нашей индустрии и поделаниях обывателя?

----------


## стадия

Я занимаюсь проведением праздников. Весной хочу попробовать провести акцию у загсов. Приемные дни для заявлений молодоженов известны, хочу раздавать им флаера, к весне придумаю что-то интересное.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
А натолкнул меня на эту мысль один парень в трамвае. Еду я на днях , на остановке заходит парень с гитарой и начинает спрашивать народ какую песню спеть. Люди поначалу лица в сторону, вроде и не слышат, а потом парень начал болтать разные глупости, типа, мужчины дарите женщинам цветы и улыбок станет больше. Тут ему заказали песню про цветы, парниша её спел, а потом достал пакетик, развернул его и попросил помочь поющему трамвайному зайцу. Народ посмеиваясь стал доставать деньги. Я это к чему, конечно не призываю брать пакетик в руки, но то, как он развел людей на гроши достойно аплодисментов. Сейчас никого не удивишь пакетиками и люди давно шарахаються от побирушек, но парень предложил нам нечто такое, что не часто встретишь: искренние улыбки, совершенно без обломов, огонёк в глазах и доброту и выглядело это совсем не попрошайничеством. Я надеюсь тот кто прочитает меня правильно поймет мысль. Если хотите выходить в народ, кроме креатива предложите им еще тепла с огоньком!

----------


## tanyg

tanyg, а что за мероприятие было? Куда вы зазывали нерод? И можно подробнее о самом зазывании? Что за вопросы? Касательно нашей индустрии и поделаниях обывателя?
__________________
Всем приветитк!мы организовывали вечеринку. Целевая аудитория: молодые люди от 20 до 25 лет, студенты в основном!
Вопросы - задания были о том,как любите проводить свободное время? В компании или без?Какую-музыку любите?.. в таком роде..Главным было подвести к приглашению на вечеринку. За полоджительные ответы в руки раздавались флаера-приглашения скидочные. Т.е. по предъявлении флаера на входе в заведение делалась скидка!!!! Таким образом в дальнейшем нам удалось и проследить ещё сколько народу по флаерам пришло,сработала акция или нет!
Но,конечно, к этим акциям прилагались и другие виды пиара!!!! И это учитывая,что бюджет на это первое наше мероприятие был мизерный! даже не напишу сколько,смеяться будете)). 
Вот теперь периодически устраиваем нечто подобное!

Идея с загсами тоже понравилась! Возьмём на вооружение!

----------


## vedamirra

*tanyg*,
 напиши пожалуйста технические стороны этого пиар-хода! Твоя фирма договорилась с залом, арендовала его, что с музыкой, и др. Это все ты оплачивала?! Какая стоимость входа. что там было? Дискотека? Напиши пожалуйста. Что касается флаеров, как они выглядели? 
И вообще, я уже почти год пытаюсь разработать буклетик, где будет написана инфа о моих услугах. Но все как-то у меня не удается. Может, кто-то делал уже буклеты, листовки, выложите пожалуйста пример... Мне для вдохновения. 

С ЗАГСом идея понравилась, но он у нас оккупирован! Там сидит фирма и ей все сливки. :)

----------


## Ponj29

*vedamirra*,
Вот пусть фирма там и сидит, а ты встань рядом с ЗАГСом.
А вот как собрать потенциальных невест и женихов в одном месте в одно время, чтобы показать им себя? Наверное без СМИ не обойтись?

----------


## vedamirra

*Ponj29*,
 ну я вот тоже думала арендовать зал, купить шампанского, нанять несколько официантов, ну естественно музыка, лучше оркестр, а пригласить именно вот таким образом с улицы, можно действиетльно возле загса. И провести небольшую програмку, показать демо-видео показать себя и своих партнеров с лучшей стороны. например: вот видео, фото, музыка и ведущие - 4 человека. Заинтересованы в рекламе, сбрасываются и им это все обходится дешевле...

----------


## Ponj29

*vedamirra*,
Мы вчера встречались с Наташей21, моя землячка, живем и работаем в одном городе, и обсуждали именно такую акцию.  Нам кажется, что самая проблема - зал и как собрать будущих невест. Собирать у ЗАГСа, уже поздно. Нам нужны те кто еще в раздумьях, а не те кто уже возможно все нашел. И нам кажется, что платить официантам и музыкантам не придется. Шампанское это конечно идея, а вот все остальные сами заинтерессованые лица: музыканты, оформители помещений, свадебные салоны и парикмахерские. Ведь если они примут участие, для них это бесплатная реклама.

----------


## vedamirra

*Ponj29*,
 да, но нужно их (заинтересованных лиц) собрать. Тогда на 14 февраля устроить акцию. На улице выбрать самые кишащие влюбленными места и там вручать буклеты или листовки.

----------


## wsxmax

Здравствуйте, мы из Гомеля и занимаемся украшением торжеств. Мы часто участвуем в городских мероприятиях, украшаем им сцены или залы, а они нам за это рекламу  делают,  так же проводили розыгрыши наших призов (бесплатное украшение вашего торжества, букеты из шаров или конфет) на радио и городских интернет порталах. На восьмое марта всегда в центре города раздаем цветы и фигурки из шаров с визитками. На всех наших рекламных буклетах печатаем отрывные купоны со скидками.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> ну я вот тоже думала арендовать зал, купить шампанского, нанять несколько официантов, ну естественно музыка, лучше оркестр, а пригласить именно вот таким образом с улицы, можно действиетльно возле загса. И провести небольшую програмку, показать демо-видео показать себя и своих партнеров с лучшей стороны. например: вот видео, фото, музыка и ведущие - 4 человека. Заинтересованы в рекламе, сбрасываются и им это все обходится дешевле...


Можно записать на диски ваш демо ролик, фото и раздавать будущи молодоженом.А они дома в спокойной обстановке просмотрят и решат стоит вам звонить или нет

----------


## davidshina

Если совсем глобально замахиваться на рекламу своих услуг, то я думаю, можно организовать какой-нибудь городской праздник по тематике вам близкий - например, для тамады тот же парад невест, забег женихов. Если детский аниматор, то какую-нибудь вечеринку на городском пляже или детскую дискотеку с номерами. Понятно, что работать в тесной компании людей и на больших площадках это совершенно разные навыки нужно иметь, но попробовать можно было бы, особенно если ваш город не обременен всякими мероприятиями. Нужно только найти спонсоров, которым это можно было бы представить как социально-культурную акцию, нанять специалистов, которые бы обслуживали мероприятие, ну и естественно рекламироваться совместно с рекламой самого мероприятия, а также на событии развесить свои плакаты, раздавать свои листовки-визитки и со сцены какие-нибудь розыгрыши проводить, подарками в которых стала бы продукция с вашей символикой.

----------


## Черкашина Анна

Летом шли по набережной Алушты со своей подругой, которая держит в Ялте свадебный салон. И вдруг увидели среди толпы (в шлепках и шортах) девушек в свадебных платьях, с крутыми прическами. Оказывается это было что-то типа акции, но под видом шоу "Парад невест". Они так пиарили свадебные салоны и стилистов.Моя подруга узнала свою невестку-клиентку и свое платье, причем в шоу участвовали девушки, которые уже отыграли свои свадьбы.Мы очень торопились, и я теперь очень жалею,что не остановилась и толком все не узнала.Так появился вопрос:почему моя подруга не была в курсе?

----------


## davidshina

*Анна*, наверное потому что пиарили определенных стилистов и некоторые свадебные салоны, которые оплатили шоу, а невест набрали разных, заманив их подарками. Действительно, часто берут девушек, которые уже вышли замуж, потому что иногда бывают конкурсы на умение вести хозяйство или что-то вроде этого.

----------


## Черкашина Анна

davidshina
То есть,не важно чье платье,главное пиар салона,кто проверит,было ли оно у них в продаже?Или в данном случае был пиар парикмахера?Нет,поищу информацию по Алуште в нете, надо до истины докапаться.Там не было никаких конкурсов (даже не было видно подготовки к ним-шумихи).Девочки просто стояли в центре все вместе и фоткались со всеми,кто хотел.

----------


## davidshina

*Черкашина Анна*, боюсь что при организации подобных акций организаторы не совсем думают об этичности использования чужих платьев. Считай, даже если это авторская работа, когда невеста покупает платье, то оно уже ее и она распоряжается, где его светить, где нет и нужно ли называть имя мастера. А с точки зрения закона навряд ли можно отстоять свои права. Фактически пиарят салон, а уж какие платья использовались для конкурса - это уже дело десятое. Конечный потребитель рекламы этим вопросом не задастся.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

А я считаю, что самая лучшая реклама-это САРАФАННОЕ радио!!!Никакие визитки и диски с ним не сравнятся! :Taunt:

----------


## svet-lana2011

*Нинка-зажигалка*, так то так, но чтобы оно работало.немало лет уйдет,как минимут 1-2 года-а для тамады и больше-не каждый год люди женятся. и все равно начинать раскручиваться надо через визитки-акции и пр.

----------

Bastet (20.02.2016)

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Согласна полностью,для городов просто необходим рекламный ход. А я живу в небольшом населенном пункте,для наших жителей достовернее информация будет звучать из уст родственников и знакомых...И конечно не стоит забывать , что Реклама -двигатель торговли

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Мы планируем акцию на 1 апреля такую:аниматоры в костюмах клоунов раздают аизитки-магниты в троллейбусах города.

----------


## Черкашина Анна

У нас на Новый год Дед Мороз со Снегурочкой быстро выгрузились возле Снежного городка в выходной день, когда много родителей с детьми на горках.Быстро раздали визитки всем подряд.Молодцы!Я тоже взяла,поскольку не первый год по квартирникам и уже видишь кто-дает объявления,знаешь уже телефоны конкурентов.По визиткам стало понятно,что до этого они по местному ТВ-каналу давали уже неделю,причем слова-то какие красивые про Сказку и чудо подобрали!!!Но!Именно этим выходом в свет-в снежный городок Дед Мороз и Снегурочка сделали себе плохую услугу:вид у них был такой,что я своему бы ребенку их точно не пригласила.Дед Мороз был маленький и худенький,бороду себе чуть не на лоб натянул,не было видно лица,сразу было видно,что молодой закомплексованный парниша,а Снегурка - полная противоположность-девка-тумба,кровь с молоком,больше похоже на Ленивицу из скази Морозко.

----------


## KAlinchik

> А я считаю, что самая лучшая реклама-это САРАФАННОЕ радио!!!


в наше время при такой конкуренции  кроме сарафанного радио должны быть паралельные способы рекламы, в том числе и визитки:)

----------

Bastet (20.02.2016)

----------


## milana48

Привет! С Н.Г.!Предлагаю ОЧЕНЬ хороший вариант саморекламы:Подработка на ТВ-массовке. На съемках телепрограмм в качестве зрителей в студии. Проводите время интересно и получайте за это деньги. Оплата 1700-1900 рублей за день выдается сразу после съемки. Съемки каждый день. http://pl-dat.com/forum/vacancy.php  Удачи!

----------


## Frank_Booth

сейчас интернет реклама очень популярна.все молодые сидят в интернете.такая реклама как и сарафанное радио,наверно даже лучше

----------


## rakel

ничего лучше сарафанного радио нет, разве что только реклама по ТВ, но это для более широкой аудитории

----------


## Pavelev

Да ладно, а реклама в Интернете? По-моему, это самый эффективный вариант

----------

